# Quick question



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

I have a question that this forum could help me with.i found an overhead latex mask that I want but here is my question......I walk people thru our haunt and I usually use a mask that has a moveable jaw, is there a way to make the latex mask have a moveable jaw? Maybe use glue or stuff the jaw? Thanks for anyone's help!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

I did something like that once. I cut the jaw off of a Styrofoam head, and carved out the inside to fit comfortably on my jaw. Then I glued it to the inside of the mask. I had to slit the mouth of the mask a little, but it did the trick. I guess it depends on the mask and how it's shaped, too.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Also remember that you will be extremely hot/warm inside that mask, so whatever you end up doing, make sure you can easily put it on and take it off.


----------



## PopsDaKlown (Jul 9, 2013)

if you can, cut the jaw area of the mask and use spirit gum/liquid latex to hold it on your face so that it moves when talking or any movement of your jaw, I did this with a clown mask I had for one of my actors in my haunt


----------

